# What Don't You Like About Photography?



## martin7 (Nov 27, 2016)

I love photography. One of my favorite hobbies but...
What don't you like about photography?
1. You miss out on the experience (travel, ceremonies) trying to get good shots.
2. Everyone is a photographer now with digital photography, smartphones, instagram, etc. (minor gripe) 
3. Smartphones don't have high quality, DSLR's are too bulky, mirrorless is limited, point and shoots are not as good as DSLR. At least there are options.
4. The snootiness of some photographers. They are almost worse than wine aficionados. 
5. The ease of photography has devalued the photographer's job. Same with many jobs these days.
That is all. I still love photography.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 27, 2016)

1.  I don't allow myself to miss out on the experience.  Photography isn't my life, it's just something I enjoy.  I'm not going to let it get in the way of other things I enjoy, just provide memories of them.

2-4.  Mean nothing to me.  I don't care what anyone else does.  I enjoy photography and assume that others do as well.  How they find their enjoyment in it is meaningless to me.

5.  I think I'd aspire to a job as a McDonalds grill operator as opposed to photography these days but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Designer (Nov 27, 2016)

Too many photos and I don't take time to organize them.  So it's a mess.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 27, 2016)

The processing.  I am now shooting single frame to limit my processing options.  That is helping.

I like that digital has opened photography up for the many.

I don't like that digital has opened photography up for the many.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 27, 2016)

1) I am not an addict. I can put my camera down when appropriate.
2) So what? Everybody eats food - doesn't stop me enjoying a good meal.
3) Nothing is perfect and I don't want it to be. The camera I have with me will do the job.
4) I can out-snoot anyone! I have a Contax S - the camera that set the standards for all DSLRs.
5) Robots long since devalued my job (I'm retired! I mean before when I had a job). Life is still good.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 27, 2016)

martin7 said:


> What don't you like about photography?


If you can't enjoy photography, there's always needlepoint.


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I like that digital has opened photography up for the many.
> I don't like that digital has opened photography up for the many.


Boy howdy!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Nov 28, 2016)

The same gripe now as thirty odd years ago when just starting: the cost.

Digital makes this factor worse because it was very obvious in the days of film, now though, it has become hidden by the myth that it doesn't cost anything to just click away and delete the bad results.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 28, 2016)

Models and weddings. I have a wife....I'm not trying to deal with your **** bro.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 28, 2016)

Photography is just what it is, like every thing else. It is the way I look at it, I deal with it that causes problems.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 28, 2016)

What don't I like about photography?

The fact that I don't get the opportunity to do it as often as I'd like.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 28, 2016)

The stuff I want to get costs way more than what I can afford.
They need to cut prices by 99%.
That should increase sales dramatically.
Might ding profitability a bit ..... but you asked.


----------



## terri (Nov 28, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I like that digital has opened photography up for the many.
> 
> I don't like that digital has opened photography up for the many.



But, but...that argument has been around since Eastman's "You push the button, we do the rest" slogan.    Insert "box cameras" or "Kodak" instead of the word _digital_ and you could be back in 1889.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 2, 2016)

I love working in a photo lab (fun job and very rewarding printing and retouching other photographers photos).......I hate working in a photo lab (cause I'm printing and retouching other photographers photos and not mine).


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 2, 2016)

The post part. 
What kind of camera do you use?
Film is dead, your stupid.
Keep practicing.
Tap water for final rinse..


----------



## chuasam (Dec 3, 2016)

1.  I don't like the backend of organising a shoot
2.  I don't like it when people think it's the camera that is doing the work
3.  I positively hate having to carry a camera
4.  People who don't credit the photographer
5.  Companies who expect the photos for free *LOL*
6.  The fact that you have to be the top 0.1% of photographers to even have a reasonable expectation of making anything like a living whereas even a Rubbish Doctor or Accountant can make a living.
7.  fads like HDR, selective desaturation, excessive tonemapping
8. trite pictures of silky waterfalls, sunrise/sunset, flowers, and someone's kid


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 4, 2016)

It can be expensive.  Thats all I don't like about it.


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 10, 2016)

Dont ... like ... about ... photography ?

I'm drawing a blank there.

Too many awesome lenses and I just cant choose which ones to take with and which ones to leave at home ? But I would guess thats more of a luxury problem.

Many awesome lenses get discontinued and many crappy lenses get published ? Well but I get the discontinued ones on the used market cheap.

Photography is a breadless job ? But I like my dayjob too and if I had to do photography _all the time_ I would probably like it less.





martin7 said:


> I love photography. One of my favorite hobbies but...
> What don't you like about photography?
> 1. You miss out on the experience (travel, ceremonies) trying to get good shots.
> 2. Everyone is a photographer now with digital photography, smartphones, instagram, etc. (minor gripe)
> ...


1. I rather feel uncomfortable if I dont photograph.
2. If only that one was true. No they arent.
3. My DSLR is basically part of my body. Thus it weights by definition "nothing", haha.
4. Theres angels and devils whereever you go.
5. That has nothing to do with photography specifically.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 11, 2016)

terri said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I like that digital has opened photography up for the many.
> ...


I didn't like it back then and I don't like it now.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Dec 13, 2016)

That people that like to show me *all* of their (unedited, unsorted) vacation pics
That some (photographers) want to tell me everything they know about photography just because they see me holding a camera.

The Canon vs Nikon fight: I once was shooting at an outstanding beach on the Seychelles - all alone with the model, her friend and my wife. Suddenly a guy showed up and felt he has to stop by and ask - what Camera do you use? Canon? OK, I better walk move on. 
That no camera has everything I want - some offer this, some offer something else. I want all I need in one single body!!!
1-3 is are some of the main reasons why I love shooting with smaller and smaller cameras.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 14, 2016)

My wallet doesn't like photography.

Photography has helped me with my depression and if there was no photography, I'm not sure i'd be here writing this right now. There isn't anything I don't like about photography besides some of it is so dang expensive.


----------



## runnah (Dec 14, 2016)

Other photographers.


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 14, 2016)

I have hundreds of digital files that I do nothing with.   I also have hundreds of less-than-quality results.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 14, 2016)

1. People who take photography too seriously.
2. People who don't take photography seriously enough.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 22, 2016)

People who refuse to work with you because they are afraid you are going to steal their "secrets"

Sorry but everything you are doing, has been done before. We should help each other and be a community.

I just want a friend to pal around with and shoot with


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulfulRecover said:


> People who refuse to work with you because they are afraid you are going to steal their "secrets"
> 
> Sorry but everything you are doing, has been done before. We should help each other and be a community.
> 
> I just want a friend to pal around with and shoot with


I know, right?  Seriously.. they find one human head in your freezer and all of a sudden your persona non gratia...  

Oh wait... Not what you were talking about.  Never mind.  Moving right along...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nature_Photo_Mastery (Jan 24, 2017)

Commenting late in the discussion, but had to say something because this topic intrigues me.

Although I try to remain positive as much as possible, a few things that I allow myself to be bothered by are as follows.
_
From the perspective of being a serious nature and wildlife photographer:_

The ever increasing number of people out in nature. Please understand that I am aware they have as much right to be there as me, and I don't care if they are doing photography-- the real issue is the negative effects of the sheer quantity of people in these natural areas. That is, damage and disrespect of the environment, plants, and animals. Litter, pollution, destruction. Unethical behavior toward animals, unethical behavior toward other photographers. People being in the shots. People scaring subjects that I or other photographers have taken great time and care to get in position for. And so on.
WARNING: Controversial topic likely to cause flame wars! People that either, 1. bring their dogs to locations that prohibit dogs, and/or 2. let their dogs off-leash in areas where leash laws are in effect, and/or 3. don't clean up after their dogs, etc. Dogs are destructive to the environment, cause biological pollution, stress out or kill wildlife, and interfere with other people's enjoyment and peace. I do not appreciate a dog coming up to me while I'm doing photography, using expensive equipment, trying to hide from wildlife, getting mud on me, chasing the wildlife, etc. This is all assuming that the location has rules that prohibit dogs or require the use of leashes on dogs. Otherwise it would be my fault for going somewhere that dogs are allowed to roam free, and I could not complain in that case.
As someone else mentioned, I also hate that I can't get out and do photography as much as I'd like.

There might be other things but those are the primary ones that bug me.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 24, 2017)

Mostly other photographers.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 24, 2017)

The fact that they haven't created a pocketable full frame camera with a 10-500mm 1.2 lens that is perfect wide open at every focal length and costs about $50.


----------



## Destin (Jan 24, 2017)

robbins.photo said:


> I know, right?  Seriously.. they find one human head in your freezer and all of a sudden your persona non gratia...
> 
> Oh wait... Not what you were talking about.  Never mind.  Moving right along...



Bahaha well thanks for LITERALLY making me spit pepsi all over my keyboard. 

It's not even that funny.. just absolutely NOT where I thought your response was headed.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't like the emphasis on the digits of digital photography. Too much attention on the machinery and specifications when in many cases it doesn't matter. "I bought this camera because it has 24MP and my last one had only 21MP - I never actually print anything, but can post better pictures to Facebook."

I don't like the depersonalization that happens when our attention turns to the equipment and all its myriad specifications instead of the people around us. And I'm guilty of this too. I have lots of equipment and can lose track of this.

I don't like when the emphasis is on "all the things that this, that or the other camera" cannot do. When another person (and it's always a photographer) tells me that his camera is good and mine is bad because of (whatever feature). And in many, many cases, that feature isn't all that important, or even used by that other photographer.

All of these things are caused by us, the photographers. We're at fault and entirely own the ability to stop doing these very things.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> People who refuse to work with you because they are afraid you are going to steal their "secrets"
> 
> Sorry but everything you are doing, has been done before. We should help each other and be a community.
> 
> I just want a friend to pal around with and shoot with


A couple of years ago I was going to rent a studio for a day from another local photographer, but at the last minute she cancelled with the reason that she believed her clients would see my images taken in her studio and that they would start hiring me instead of her, which is absurd because I photograph models and she does boudoir and families. She turned away money and forced me to cancel on the model because of an absolutely ridiculous and unfounded paranoia.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 3, 2017)

- vain people
- people who talk too much
- people who don't want to share their knowledge 
- people who think that photography is a technical science
- people who don't make progress in their own work for years but are the first to criticize others
- people who know what is best for you
- people who....


 .... see, I like everything about photography... just don't like certain people in it


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2017)

EDITING - because it always seem to take forever and also is tied into the whole "oh that shot that looked great on the LCD _ you know the one with the great composition and timing - yeh - that ones out of focus/blurry/clipped important bits/totally a disasters" experience of going through shots. 

Really all I want is a camera with a mind reading AF system that works at lightspeed! That's really not too much to ask now is it?!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 3, 2017)

mmaria said:


> - people who don't make progress in their own work for years but are the first to criticize others


This one tends to _really_ get under my skin, especially when they go on about "proper exposure", "proper lenses", "proper cameras", "proper posing for certain genders so they don't look _gay_". They never share their own work, yet they'll write you a full text book about how they think you should be doing things their way or according to some BS rule, and demean and insult anyone who questions their non-existent authority.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 3, 2017)

Sometimes...  photography gets in the way of living.  It becomes that 3:2 or 4x5 ratio box through which you peer at whatever's going on.  It's the foodie that snaps 200 shots of an amazing meal while it slowly congeals.  It's the tourist who has two cameras hanging off him (since it's usually a "him") who's pushing others aside to get the "proper" vantage point and letting everyone know "STAND BACK - I'm taking a MASTERPIECE" (all 20 of them).  It's the proud Mom or Dad or Grandma that is shooting her/his daughter/son/grandkid's first play (from beginning to end).  It's the guy who just met you at a party and wants you to tell you about his incredible f0.2 bokeh creator, when he finds out you have a camera as well.  It the person who feels that if they didn't take thirty snaps of something, it didn't happen.  

Photography is a little like parenting.  Those who are so very "helpful" with their advice on how you should raise your (baby/toddler,teen,young adult) often seem to have missed the parenting class themselves.  The really amazing parents are the ones who no-one notices because the attention is on how good/nice/personable their kid(s) is/are.  And that's also the case with photography and photographers - the ones whose images pull you in, get you thinking, open up a bit of someone's life to you, get you to be part of the image are also the ones that aren't obsessed with holding the camera (or imaging device) every moment and for every occasion.  Live, love, laugh...  and take a picture if the mood is there.  But don't forget to live, love and laugh.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 3, 2017)

What Don't I Like About Photography?

Too much chatter and not enough shutter tripping.


----------

